# era/eran



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Me pueden decir si esta bien escrita esta oracion, por favor?

(nombre) y (nombre) *era el matrimonio* perfecto en las cincuenta

Gracias de antemano


----------



## irene.acler

Yo diría:
X y Y eran el matrimonio perfecto de los cincuenta.

Ahora me entra la duda: sería mejor poner "fueron"? Porque se trata de un tiempo ya pasado, no?

Bueno, no soy nativa española, por lo tanto puede que me equivoque..a ver los hispanohablantes qué dicen!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría X e Y eran el matrimonio perfecto de los cincuenta/en los cincuenta. También se podría decir "fueron" dependería del contexto.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Antpax!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Gracias Antpax!


 
De nada. 

Ant


----------



## gramatica

Hola:

Muchas gracias a los dos

(Yo diría X e Y eran el matrimonio perfecto de los cincuenta/en los cincuenta. También se podría decir "fueron" dependería del contexto.)

Se diria "fueron" si nada mas se dijera esta frase y se diria "Eran" si estuviera encima de muchos detalles de su vida, no?

Tambien estoy un poco confundido de por que` se diria "Eran" y no "era" en este caso. Porque se que son dos personas y asi que lo normal seria decir "eran" pero el sujeto de la frase es "matrimonio" que es singular. Entonces, no iria el verbo en singular?

No es como estas frases que son de mi libro de gramatica?
"Su morada mas comun *son las ruinas*"
Lo importante en sus relatos no *eran las* *personas*
Lo demas *fueron un par de detalles*

Tambie saben por que se usaba "fueron" en la ultima frase? Porque el sujeto es "un par" que es singular, no?

Muchas gracias

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

No, gramatica, el sujeto de la frase es "X y Y", mientras "el matrimonio" es el objeto.


----------



## gramatica

Gracias 

pero todavia no seria "era" segun lo que dice el libro?

Por favor corrijan todos mis errores

Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

En tus ejemplos probablemente ponen el verbo en plural porque el objeto es plural (las ruinas, las personas, los detalles), y si pones el verbo en singular no queda muy bien.
Pero no conozco la explicación gramatical al respecto, entonces esperamos a algún nativo para que nos ilumine!

Sólo te comento que yo soy nativa italiana, y en italiano pasa lo mismo, pero la verdad es que no conozco la regla tampoco en mi lengua (a veces no hay explicaciones!).

Saludos!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Tal y como yo lo veo, aunque me pasa lo mismo que a tí Irene, no sé como explicarlo gramaticalmente, el sujeto de las oraciones son "las ruinas" y "las personas", lo que hacen que el verbo vaya en plural.

Respecto al uso de "eran" o "fueron", hay un diferencia entre usar uno y otro. "Fueron" daría una impresión de acción acabada, así por ejemplo "X e Y fueron el matrimonio perfecto en los cincuenta, hasta que se divorciaron", mientras que "X e Y eran el matrimonio en los cincuenta" da el sentido de acción continuada, es decir, puede ser que en los sesenta siguieran siéndolo.

Espero haberme explicado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Wolff

gramatica said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me pueden decir si esta bien escrita esta oracion, por favor?
> 
> (nombre) y (nombre) *era el matrimonio* perfecto en las cincuenta
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Lo correcto es "Era el matrimonio perfecto", ya que se trata de una frase de sujeto impersonal.
Otra cosa sería decir por ejemplo "Ellos formaban un matrimonio perfecto" en este caso sí se pone en plural porque el sujeto es "Ellos".
Espero que te sirva


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, Wolff dice que es correcto poner "era", mientras Antpax es a favor de "eran"! Entonces, estoy hecha un lío!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Mmm, Wolff dice que es correcto poner "era", mientras Antpax es a favor de "eran"! Entonces, estoy hecha un lío!


 
La verdad es que me está haciendo dudar, pero para mí el sujeto son X e Y, por lo que el verbo debería ir en plural, por otro lado si la frase fuera "El matrimonio López era el modelo a seguir en los 50", el sujeto sí sería el matrimonio y, por tanto, el verbo iría en singular.

Pero a ver si viene algún experto en gramática y nos saca de dudas


Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, claro, estoy de acuerdo contigo Antpax.


----------



## Wolff

No sé, yo sigo viendo "el matrimonio perfecto" como un complemento directo, y no veo sujeto .
La veo como una frase impersonal del tipo:
"Hay 3 manzanas" o "Hubo 3 accidentes"
Vosotros no?


----------



## irene.acler

A decir verdad, no! 
Es verdad que "hay tres manzanas" es  una frase imperdonal, pero en nuestra frase se hace referencia explícita a X y Y, por lo tanto yo veo éste como sujeto y, como es plural, el verbo va en plural.

Bueno, puede que me equivoque, claro, pero no sé...

_X e Y eran el matrimonio perfecto_


----------



## Wolff

irene.acler said:


> A decir verdad, no!
> Es verdad que "hay tres manzanas" es  una frase imperdonal, pero en nuestra frase se hace referencia explícita a X y Y, por lo tanto yo veo éste como sujeto y, como es plural, el verbo va en plural.
> 
> Bueno, puede que me equivoque, claro, pero no sé...
> 
> _X e Y eran el matrimonio perfecto_



Yo es que no usaría el verbo "ser" entonces... Pondría "X e Y formaban un matrimonio perfecto".


----------



## Antpax

Wolff said:


> Yo es que no usaría el verbo "ser" entonces... Pondría "X e Y formaban un matrimonio perfecto".


 
Ya wolf, pero eso es otra historia, ahí sí que tienes razón. Pero con ser el verbo iría en plural, ya que el sujeto es X e Y, y la oración que propone gramática es copulativa, por lo que no tiene complemento directo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Wolff

Antpax said:


> Ya wolf, pero eso es otra historia, ahí sí que tienes razón. Pero con ser el verbo iría en plural, ya que el sujeto es X e Y, y la oración que propone gramática es copulativa, por lo que no tiene complemento directo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Sí, al leer el post del principio no sé por qué no vi lo de "(nombre) y (nombre)" y me quedé con la frase "Era el matrimonio perfecto". 
Mis disculpas


----------



## Antpax

Wolff said:


> Sí, al leer el post del principio no sé por qué no vi lo de "(nombre) y (nombre)" y me quedé con la frase "Era el matrimonio perfecto".
> Mis disculpas


 
No hay de que disculparse compañero.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Ah bueno, entonces hemos aclarado todo!


----------



## Wolff

Antpax said:


> No hay de que disculparse compañero.
> 
> Ant



Gracias 
Sólo una pequeña aclaración, "Compañera"


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Si se murieron podria decir "Eran/fueron el matrimonio perfecto de/en los cincuenta" en una biografia. Me pueden explicar la diferencia, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

La diferencia entre _eran_ y _fueron_?
A ver, _fueron_ indica una acción pasada, terminada (es como en inglés el tiempo "simple past"), mientras que _eran_ hace referencia a algo siempre en pasado, pero una acción que dura en el tiempo (de hecho el imperfecto se usa para los cuentos): _eran el matrimonio perfecto de los cincuentas_ significa que durante todos los años cincuentas eran el matrimonio perfecto.

No sé si me he explicado bien, efectivamente no es muy fácil describir la diferencia.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias Irene.acler por la explicacion clara.


----------



## mandarinita

me parece que el 'eran' o el 'fueron' lo va a dar el contexto de la frase.... el pasado se elije dependiendo del resto de las conjugaciones en la frase.

Y va en plural.. porque "a y b" = ellos. =)


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------

